# pleasedressme.com



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone heard of pleasedressme.com? They are supposedly a t-shirt search engine. I contacted them about possibly getting my site indexed with them, but I am wondering how popular that site is, or if people even use it. If not, then there's no point in me paying them money to list my shirts or whatever.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

All I can say Ryan, is that it only appears on google, courtesy of two forums it is mentioned in. 

Think the vast majority of potential customers are going to look on the primary search engines to find what they are seeking.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, I'm thinking I'll not bother with them. My roommate happen to stumble on the site, and sent me the link. It was worth looking into, I guess.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I also just found that site, I think it is a really great idea


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like it's mostly affiliate links to t-shirt sites by the site owner.

I like the organization by color though.

I prefer rumplo.com though. Not full of affiliate links, and has a really nice organization.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah they told me they mostly deal through affiliates, but would be willing to work something out with me. They wanted to talk to me over the phone or AIM. I haven't gotten back to them. I guess I'll look into rumplo.com first


----------



## rockgeneration (Aug 12, 2008)

that a great site


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe this site is backed by the inventor of digg.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Auditor Clothing said:


> I believe this site is backed by the inventor of digg.com


What gives you that idea?


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine who is in the industry told me about the site and said it was backed by the inventor of digg.com. 

What that means exactly I'm not sure ahahha. 


For anybody wondering, I contacted pleasedressme about getting my shirts on the site. They replied 

"Hey Jeff thanks for reaching out!

We are SUPER behind on indexing and are neck deep in requests.

We will get back to you in a few weeks when we can work together.

Thanks,
AJ"


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Auditor Clothing said:


> "Hey Jeff thanks for reaching out!
> 
> We are SUPER behind on indexing and are neck deep in requests.
> 
> We will get back to you in a few weeks when we can work together.


 
If they are that indifferent to new business, they really aren't worth bothering with.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

DREAMGLASS said:


> If they are that indifferent to new business, they really aren't worth bothering with.



That's how you see it. I see it as two guys who have a great idea and are overloaded with guys like me trying to get their shirts on there. 


I for one would love to see my shirts on there.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

I got in contact with someone at pleasedressme, and he told me he's going to call me early next week to discuss my options. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## PleaseDressMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to chime in and say hi. This is AJ Vaynerchuk, one of the 3 co-founders of PleaseDressMe. 

If you have reached out for us and not had an immediate inclusion into our site it is because we are WAY behind on indexing. Please realize that we are manually adding in sites by hand to ensure quality and accuracy. We have had over 300 different websites contact us to include their Tshirts.

In regards to the inventor of Digg (Kevin Rose) being a founder of PleaseDressMe that is a bit off. Joe Stump, the lead architecht over at Digg is a co-founder. Kevin is actually a very good friends of all 3 of us (the third member being Gary Vaynerchuk).

Thanks again and I hope you guys find PleaseDressMe helpful!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hummm! 

the first time I heard about (pleasedress.ME) http://pleasedress.me/?q=scoop was about 2-3 years ago...from BRETT's T-Shirt making Party. -> (Green) Thumb on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm losing it, is there a connection here? 


oH. great to have yah PleaseDressMe...welcome to the best internet resource for anything t-shirts.


cheers.
:


----------



## P.Grizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

the idea for the site is awesome, it doesn't seem like they have that many inks on yet tho


----------

